# Longines Split 5



## KEITHT

Recently picked up an unused Longines Split 5 that had been sat in a drawer for approx 20yrs.

Seems to be the same as a Tissot two-timer, sold as a non-runner..but fired up with a contact clean and a new battery.

The watch is like new, with its original coloured matched strap.

Its very slim and has a impressive array of functions for its size..

I have trawled the net and cannot find any info what so ever..anybody know anything about this model?

Keith


----------



## Guest

Any chance of a pic or 2


----------



## KEITHT

Yep..here's some




























Regards Keith


----------



## dickstar1977

Interesting, not my bag but pretty cool!


----------



## PaulBoy

dickstar1977 said:


> Interesting, not my bag but pretty cool!


What he said - Paul


----------



## KEITHT

dickstar1977 said:


> Interesting, not my bag but pretty cool!


Not really mine either Tom, just thought it was interesting. Its a bit small for my taste's, but could make a good watch to wear whilst riding my bike. As its small and very thin it would fit under my leathers perfectly.

I use my Speedy LCD presently, but that i am afriad will be joining the watch cull!!!

Keith


----------



## dickstar1977

Mate

Looks like we are both having a cull and a half! It will all be worth it in the end, rather a few choice pieces you love in primo condition! Do like the little Longines but you and I share the same passion for more chunky 70's funk I think!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Who. Me?

I bought a quartz Titus Grey Panther a few months ago, in those colours.

I'm really hoping the '80s make a comeback soon, 'cause it's hideous.

'Don't drink and ebay' is my mantra now.

Can't help you with identifying the Longines though. Sorry.


----------



## KEITHT

Who. Me? said:


> 'Don't drink and ebay' is my mantra now.


Amen to that Andy!

Early 80's Titus LCD anyone?...hic!

Keith


----------



## Stanford

Can't help Keith, but interesting watch - is the case grey plastic?


----------



## KEITHT

Stanford said:


> Can't help Keith, but interesting watch - is the case grey plastic?


Not really sure, but i suspect its just coated base metal. The pushfit back is SS though.


----------



## JonW

Its cool Keith!

Just like the Tissot Twotimer... I should really take pics of mine... hmmm....


----------



## revtex

KEITHT said:


> Recently picked up an unused Longines Split 5 that had been sat in a drawer for approx 20yrs.
> 
> Seems to be the same as a Tissot two-timer, sold as a non-runner..but fired up with a contact clean and a new battery.
> 
> The watch is like new, with its original coloured matched strap.
> 
> Its very slim and has a impressive array of functions for its size..
> 
> I have trawled the net and cannot find any info what so ever..anybody know anything about this model?
> 
> Keith
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Yes I have as I bought one new.
> 
> Its settings control is a little erratic now so I wondered wether you would be interested in selling yours?


----------

